# Steve Brookes



## roc-star (Aug 20, 2006)

Here's a few pics of Steve Brookes who owns and trains at Bodies Gym in Spennymoor, Co Durham.

I think they were taken at the 2007 North Champs, he didnt compete in the overall champs but from what I heard we was tipped to do well.

Steve was a top strongman and moved into body building a few years back and is now competing.

For the new trainers like me all the way to the more experienced lads who compete themselves Steve is a great inspiration.

Really knowledgeable and approachable bloke who's always there to give advice and has built a very good gym with a great atmosphere.

If you ever in the north east call in...


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

it was this year i was at the show which he won overall i was wondering how he got on in the finals. shame he never went. he looked a right beast at the show. hope to see him again this year


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

It was the Nabba North Britain, the year i entered the Novice class. Ive now to move up to the Mr class, but unfortunately i don't really hold enough mass to be a true contender in the UKBFF Heavy weight class and same applies for the class 1 Nabba, ie he's one of the reasons why i may not bother as when i seen him he looked huuuuuge,lol... :tongue:

We all like a competition but when you here who's in your class, and ive heard he's competing again this year, you kind of think whats the point, hahahaha:whistling:


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

how did you get on barbus? i will most prob have pics of you as i took loads.

my friend entered the first timers but did not place. I'm going this year as i wanna see how the first timers look see if i think i'll be ready to win it the year after ( i know its hard to call as it depends who turns up on the day)


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

sorry just looked at your sig


----------

